# Hoover Recommendations, Please



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Dunno what to get for the forthcoming m/h.

Two dogs aboard (whippet, black and white hairs and border terrier, ginger hairs ...) no carpets. Expect to brush/mop floors ...

Of those I've seen this one appeals, being small, light and rechargeable:
http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/homeproducts/productdetails/catno/PD1200/


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Hoover that can pick up hair from a moulting Whippet has not been invented yet. 8O 

If your upholstery is anything like that of a car (velour?) then you will spend many happy hours picking them out individually.  

We have tried 12 volt Hoovers of differing brands and none of them work as well as a mains one.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We have found Black & Decker and all other 12volt vacuum cleaners to be of no use in picking up dog hairs - too underpowered. Far better to go for a small mains powered one if you are on hook-up.

Colin


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

747 said:


> The Hoover that can pick up hair from a moulting Whippet has not been invented yet. 8O


Don't we know it !



747 said:


> If your upholstery is anything like that of a car (velour?)


We saw this coming and chose the leather option. And we also have 2 x 2m leather cushions on order for the banquette on the boat - so that's all leather too now, for the same reason !! 
:wink:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Get a Dirtdevil , copes with hair, and is chargeable. Mains lead is a bit short though. Batteries last a good time. We used this with Bramble's never ending moulting in the warmer months.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agree 12v. vacs are never any good. Can't get the watts.... :roll: 

We made the mistake a few years ago buying the latest Hoover bagless vac at £166. Total rubbish and my wife really hates it.
The motor is at the top of the handle so very heavy to use. It might be bagless but there are 4 filters that can clog up and must be cleaned regularly and thats a real messy job. 

Utter trash...... 8O 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do not allow dogs on seats 8O

or keep them covered with a shakeable cover

A stiff brush and hand held hoover deals with our carpeted floor

and if its sand we take our fully fitted barrier matting and shake it after two or three days

best solution get rid of the dog

one long haired German Shepherd free to a good home

only kidding :lol: :lol: 8O

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

The handheld dyson animal is supposed to be good, but with 3 springers and a golden retriever the full size dyson struggles!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

230v mains, hand held dirt devil works wonders, nothing to beat it.
waste of time having a 12v.one.


cabby


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a 20 year old, 230v Dirt Devil and it's brilliant. Labrador hairs manage to weave themselves into fabric and it gets them all out.
Lesley


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We've got a little 240V 600W Draper which is less than a foot long and cost £20 but I see they are a bit more now here

Scrubs up our dogs hairs pretty well and is very light and handy for getting into the corners.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We've got a Dyson Animal, and it works really well, but capacity's a bit small for two collies - well, a collie and a terrier/collie cross that thinks it's a rottweiler! :lol: 

It only runs for about 12 mins on one charge, but does a good job. Costs an arm and a leg though. 

We've also used an Electrolux Boss, which is pretty good, but you need to clean the head about every three minutes.

Have you tried vacuuming the dog in advance ?

Smick


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

what`s this ,pet owners having trouble CLEANING THEIR VANS<I thought all was sweetness and light as far as the lovely dogs go ,must be my troubled mind ,regards to all Bill ?????


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> Do not allow dogs on seats


Yep



79144will said:


> what`s this ,pet owners having trouble CLEANING THEIR VANS<I thought all was sweetness and light as far as the lovely dogs go ,must be my troubled mind


No problems here. We have a very hairy Golden Retriever. We don't have carpets. We don't allow her on the furniture. Therefore, we sweep the floor once a day (sweeping dog hair and gravel and bread crumbs out). Job done.

Gerald


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

79144will said:


> what`s this ,pet owners having trouble CLEANING THEIR VANS<I thought all was sweetness and light as far as the lovely dogs go ,must be my troubled mind ,regards to all Bill ?????


I like a man with a sense of humour. Do you know any?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have a Miele "Cat and Dog" (mains), but we use it in the house, not in the van. It's brilliant at getting fur and hair up, and beat the Dyson Animal in Which? tests by miles.

We don't have room for a mains vacuum in the van, and the rechargeable/ battery jobbies are all a waste of money. A slightly damp cloth will get hair off upholstery and carpet, and a dustpan and brush deals with the rest. We do use the Miele to give the van a good clean out when we get home.


----------

